# How to remove Power Spy?



## gatekpr40 (Aug 10, 2006)

I downloaded the Power Spy trial version from http://www.ematrixsoft.com/pcspy.htm. My Windows XP service pack2 is now really messing up. I have searched several internet sites on how to remove. I found some instructions but I cannot locate the processes it says to remove. Please help!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi and welcome 

Did you try uninstalling it via Add/Remove Programs?


----------



## gatekpr40 (Aug 10, 2006)

gatekpr40 said:


> I downloaded the Power Spy trial version from http://www.ematrixsoft.com/pcspy.htm. My Windows XP service pack2 is now really messing up. I have searched several internet sites on how to remove. I found some instructions but I cannot locate the processes it says to remove. Please help!


Power spy hides all its files. It doesn't show in add/remove programs. I installed the trial version. It doesn't show anywhere. I have searched in the task manager, control panel, explorer, find files and regedit. This is beyond my experience.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Have you tried doing a System Restore back to before the program was installed


----------



## gatekpr40 (Aug 10, 2006)

I finally got a response from the eMatrixSoft customer support. They provided the following steps and this did work:
1. Use your hotkey (Ctrl+Alt+X as default) to unhide its control panel
2. Cancel the program activation reminder window
3. Enter your password ('1' as default) to access the main interface
4. Press Stop and then Uninstall Me button to remove this program

Thanks for your time,
gatekpr40


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Welcome :up:


----------

